# HR 10 Crashes when setting a Survivor Fiji



## gooch986 (Aug 8, 2006)

I just had an HR20 installed on Tuesday. My existing HR10 was moved to a non-HD set in another room, so I had to reset all SP's to non-HD. When I try to set the "Survivor: Fiji" SP, the HR 10 crashes. Never had a single problem with my HR10 (other than the end-of-year guide data fiasco). Any help in trying to figure this one out would be appreciated.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Exactly what do you mean by "crashes"? What are the symptoms?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I had no problems creating a Season Pass for Survivor Fiji on my local CBS SD channel.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

By the way, there's no reason to switch your HD to SD. I frequently watch HD on my SD TV. The PQ is usually better.


----------



## willie_tee (Jan 26, 2007)

I had no problem with a SP for Survivor: Fiji on NY HD channel 80. It has recorded both episodes with no problems so far.


----------



## gooch986 (Aug 8, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> Exactly what do you mean by "crashes"? What are the symptoms?


I was searching for the SP with title search. As soon as I hit select, the unit reboots. I was finally able to get an SP by selecting it from the guide.


----------



## gooch986 (Aug 8, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> By the way, there's no reason to switch your HD to SD. I frequently watch HD on my SD TV. The PQ is usually better.


Assuming I could connect the OTA to this unit, are you saying that the HR10 can pick up my CBS affiliate's OTA signals in HD and downconvert to my SD set?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

gooch986 said:


> Assuming I could connect the OTA to this unit, are you saying that the HR10 can pick up my CBS affiliate's OTA signals in HD and downconvert to my SD set?


Yes. The HR10 will output whatever resolution you specify. If you use its SVideo/composite video output, your standard definition TV will work fine.


----------



## gooch986 (Aug 8, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Yes. The HR10 will output whatever resolution you specify. If you use its SVideo/composite video output, your standard definition TV will work fine.


Thanks.


----------



## Mystic6 (Nov 26, 2006)

Not the same issue, but I'll tag my HR10-250 Survivor Fiji SP problem here. Last week's episode didn't record, history said "...because someone changed the Season Pass". I didn't change anything, but this was the 2nd time it's happened this season. So I went in last week and changed it to "All with Duplicates". Tonight before Survivor started I checked and it wasn't set to record again, same reason. So I deleted the SP, and then selected the show off the guide and created a new SP. Checked it again about a half hour later and again it wasn't going to record with the same explanation.

What is it about Survivor that is causing this?? I am at 6.3c.


----------

